# Best 32" smart LED TV near 40K: Samsung 32H5500, Sony Bravia KDL-32W700b or LG 32LB5820



## trmalhotra (Aug 20, 2014)

I want to buy a *32" Full HD Smart LED TV near 40K*. I need to buy best-in-class TV within this budget. I am not considering 3D TV as they are not much usable at this size. Following are the features I am looking forward to:

1. Better refresh rate and contrast ratio in Full HD
2. Good Black levels 
3. Better Smart features with built-in Wi-Fi and no lag 
4. Good connectivity options with Smartphones and Laptops
5. Good number of ports with atleast 2 HDMI ports
6. Audio Output should be good within a normal sized room
7. Able to play all video formats
8. No hassles with pen drives and dongles if wall-mounted
9. Price (the lesser the better)
10. Maintenance and Support

I've narrowed down my search to three options: *Samsung 32H5500, Sony Bravia KDL-32W700b and LG 32LB5820*. All being the best options available in this range from 3 best manufacturers of LED TV.

I know Sony is undisputed leader when it comes to video quality. However, Sony is behind in Smart features department in which Samsung is the King. Also, Audio quality is better in Samsung as compared to Sony and LG thanks to DTS sound. Also, Samsung and LG can play all video formats whereas there is history of unsupported video formats with Sony LED's. So, barring video quality and ergonomics Sony is behind in most of the other aspects. 

I am not sure about these 3 models as these are latest (2014) one. So, please help in providing reviews for these so that I can buy my first ever LED TV without any second thought! TIA!


----------



## hkumar.anand7 (Oct 4, 2014)

Which TV did you buy??


----------



## $hadow (Oct 4, 2014)

Sony panel is good and I suggest you get it.


----------



## mit_1984 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sony Bravia KDL-32W700B with X-reality Pro gives picture Quality with amazing clarity!!


----------



## hkumar.anand7 (Oct 5, 2014)

What is the maximum file size that can be played from a USB device connected to sony bravia kdl 32w700b TV?


----------



## seamon (Oct 5, 2014)

hkumar.anand7 said:


> What is the maximum file size that can be played from a USB device connected to sony bravia kdl 32w700b TV?



I think that will depend more on the speed of the pendrive itself.


----------



## hkumar.anand7 (Oct 5, 2014)

i heard the it takes forever for the tv to detect a hard disk...


----------



## seamon (Oct 5, 2014)

I'll check later and tell you.


----------



## hkumar.anand7 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well thanls


----------

